# Somerton Church, Norfolk March 19'



## lawrence89 (May 8, 2019)

One of the places I stopped off at when having a holiday in Norfolk back in March. Still got one left to post but I'd say this might be my favourite as its just a stunning building even its just in ruins. There's a bunch of others I didn't get round to visiting but I'd definitely going to check them out in person if you're in the area.

Check out my website: Urbex Photography | Lp Photography


DSC00102_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00096_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00095_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00092_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00091_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00086_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00081_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00080_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00079_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00076_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 9, 2019)

Thats a lovely looking place, particularly atmospheric with the cloud!


----------



## GroppingRhyme (May 11, 2019)

What a loving place! We had a building like this in our neighborhood; I still hate the people who decided to destroy it.


----------



## zeroid (Jul 6, 2019)

There is a story that a witch with a wooden leg was buried in the nave of the church, whereupon in later years the leg became the Oak tree that grows there now...
Lovely pictures, been there a few times. It's a very atmospheric place at sunrise or sunset.


----------

